# Brown Rot on Plum Tree



## Dustin (Feb 20, 2006)

My plum tree is infected with Brown rot (Monilinia fructicola) , I have did research on what to do to control this problem but my question is what would be a good fungicide , when to use it , and will I still be able to eat the fruit after its use? IF ANY ONE KNOWS THE ANSWER TO THIS YOU ARE VERY SMART AND AN EXPERIENCED ARBORIST.


----------

